# Time to share the love - I found some great iPhone cases



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Back when the iPhone 4 came out someone, I think it was someone here, posted a code for a free iPhone 4 case from Boxwave. Mine showed up last week, and after using it over the weekend, I promptly went and ordered more. As in, 3 more. So now I have 4 (well, plus those 2 from those other companies, but who's counting?)

Considering how hard it was to find my "perfect" iPhone case, I thought I'd better share in case someone else is having the same issue. I posted a whole bunch of photos in a Flickr Set but I'll hit the highlights here. Keep in mind that all these cases are available in at least one more color, most of them come in many more colors.

The Eclipse Crystal Slip, in Poetic Purple (which still looks pink to me) was the freebie case. Kind of gel-like with a hard plastic back, it comes in a bunch more patterns and colors. I also ordered one in Clear without a pattern. These are perfect for slipping over a skin, as the skin shows through the pattern and color, and the gel-like makeup makes the case a little stretchy but it still fits perfectly without a skin:


The Cool Accent case: I'm really bummed my photos of the front didn't turn out, because this one really just looks PERFECT on the iPhone 4. It's similar to the Apple Bumper in that it's a hard, colored shell around the outside, but it has added a nice clear back which is SO much more comfortable to hold. It comes in a bunch of bright colors, but the black just blends right into the iPhone and looks beautiful and sleek and techy and gorgeous. My favorite case of the bunch:


The ColorSplash case, again available in a bunch of bright colors. This is the purple I expected from the other one, and I love it. It's one solid piece, with a hard plastic back and a little bit of rubbery stretch to the sides so it conforms to the phone. The sides also have ridges for extra grip. Like the Crystal Slip, this one has enough stretch to fit over a DecalGirl skin. This is what my iPhone is currently wearing until it's time to put a skin back on:


Oh, and did I mention most of these cases are $9.95? I think the Cool Accent one is $19.95, but still, a LOT cheaper than most of the others I've seen, and their quality is very good.

To finish out the enabling, I'll mention they also make Kindle and iPad cases.


----------

